# ARE 398's Rebuild Diy



## Mk3TG (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Guys, its been awhile since I worked on a wheel but i feel it was time that I work on a recent set I picked up. Acouple months ago I picked up a set or ARE 398's all the wheels came with a Porsche bolt pattern of 5x130. The wheels also came with a set of brand new tires. At first I got them ran them on my car but then started to get discusted with the oxidized lips and the clearcoat peeling so I finaly lost it and pulled the wheels off the car. these wheels are much like the BBS RS in the exception to the little things like the hex cap and whap not so I followed a thread on BBS RS refininsh. I also Decided to go the extra step and polish the barrels.
-Enjoy Trey

When I bought The Wheels








On my car... when they were kinda nice









the wheels before refinish And Barrels


----------



## Mk3TG (Nov 29, 2008)

Step 1 Rip the Wheels apart with your bare barbain hands like i did joke...
I took the bolts and did the classic Soda rust removing trick it worked









after I let them all sit in PB blast for a day heres a picture but its just the washers









End Result of cleaning bolts









now back to the barrels I used soap and water to clean all the brake dust off the wheels and i kinda got a cleanish result however all the brake dust oxidized the barrel.









sooo Next I took 180 and worked all the way up to 1500Grit paper and I got this result i started wet sanding from 600 up.

















wheel 2


----------



## Mk3TG (Nov 29, 2008)

Next was Dealing with this









I used aircraft remover and rem,oved the clearcoat








as you can see however theres still oxidation soo I have to work from the bottom up

step 1 use 180 grit and scuff up the clear coat nice if any remove all the oxidation 
step 2 continue step 1 but with 220 - 600 grit
step 3 from 600 grit wet sand and scuff it gently into the scratches look like there starting to go away
step 4 do this 600 wet sand into you get to 2000 grit 
your end reult should look like this after some polishing









reapeat this for all four wheels if you want more shine Like i did i went from 2000 up to 3000 
and wet sanded into it looked like there was no scratches period than i took some polishing compund and used a buffer


----------



## Mk3TG (Nov 29, 2008)

will post more pictures later
these faces however i will be sending out to get Plated


----------

